# Be Quiet System Power 8 viel zu laut.



## MLGDash (21. November 2017)

Hallo,

Hier eine Aufnahme, wie sich mein Netzteil hin und wieder anhört: 

be quiet system power 8 sound - YouTube

Das Teil ist neu, gekauft vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Computer Laden in der Nähe.
Ich denke es ist nicht normal, dass es ab und zu extrem Laut wird, sodass der Intel stock kühler unhörbar im Vergleich ist.
Rechnung habe ich noch. Sollte ich es umtauschen? Das Problem ist, dass es nunmal nur manchmal solche ticks hat, manchmal leise rattert und manchmal garnicht zu hören ist, weshalb ich befürchte das der PC Laden es nicht als Garantiefall ansieht (falls er es testet).

Hier noch Systemdaten, falls das wichtig ist:
Intel core i5 4590 CPU
Geforce GTX 1070 GPU
16GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 RAM
gigabyte ga-h97-hd3 MAINBOARD
2 SSDs (gesammt 750GB)

Ich hoffe ihr wisst etwas darüber (Mein erstes Netzteil von Be Quiet) 
keine Angeschlossenen HDDs


----------



## claster17 (21. November 2017)

Tausch es um und hol dir nicht nochmal ein Office-Netzteil für einen hochwertigen Computer.
Sieh dich lieber bei PurePower10 bzw. StraightPower10 um.

Zum Video: Der arme Lüfter... Was hat er dir getan, dass du ihn so grob anhalten musstest? Der hat schließlich auch Gefühle.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. November 2017)

Das ding würde ich zurück geben.Du mußt garnichts angeben oder rechtfertigen innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen nach Kauf
kannste jederzeit ohne Begründung oder bei nicht gefallen das Produkt zurück schicken.
Außerdem scheint es ja eindeutig ein mangel zu haben.Wenn du eine fehlerhaften Produkt aber reklamierst dann mußte aber auch den Händler
bei dem du das gekauft hast die möglichkeit geben das Produkt entweder zu ersetzen durch ein anderes gleichwertiges oder durch reparatur wenn möglich beim eigentlichem Hersteller.
Das würde allerdings den nachteil haben das du dementsprechend lange warten mußt eventuell auf einen Ersatz.
Und wie kommste eigentlich auf die 8ter Serie von BeQuit?Die würde sich heutzutage keiner mehr kaufen wollen oder sparst an der falschen stelle.
Wobei es schon seit einer weile die 10 Serien/Reihen gibt mit gescheiten Silent Wings 3 Lüfter.

grüße Brex


----------



## MLGDash (21. November 2017)

Fehlentscheidung, hab einfach gekauft ohne genügend zu recherchieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Das Netzteil ist nicht der Hit und wenn Du es mit Geld zurück umtauschen kannst, hol Dir ein BeQuiet Pure Power L10 
Ansonsten würde es viel helfen, wenn Du unter den Rechner einen Teppich legst. Durch die Kacheln wird der Schall
reflektiert. Mein BeQuiet S7 mit demselben Lüfter ist durchaus silent, weil der Lüfter in meinen Gehäuse in der Gehäuse
anstrahlt. Das hilft enorm.

"Fehlentscheidung" klingt immer so hart. Ja, es gibt bessere Netzteile, aber sie sind auch teurer.


----------



## Silers (21. November 2017)

Das klingt nicht normal Versuche es umzutauschen


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2017)

Hol dir ein E10 500W. Das ist unhörbar.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Das Netzteil ist defekt. Reklamieren und gut.
Sprich mal mit dem Händler, ob du gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis ein besseres Netzteil bekommen kannst.


----------

